# Eden Grove School, Cumbria - June 2017



## UrbanXplorer (Jun 29, 2017)

Eden Grove School was a 61 bedroom residential special school in Cumbria. The school was built in 1811 and provided education and care for boys with complex needs, challenging behaviour and/or learning difficulties. Placements were long term and for up to 52 weeks a year.

The school closed in 2013 with 100 jobs estimated to have been lost. It has been up for sale a few times over the years since it's closure, so I went to have a look around..

Walking through the bottom gates you have one small building that's all boarded up..

Walking further up you get to this building.. 

The Education Building:


20170626_134326

20170626_134351

20170626_134452

20170626_134400

I presume this is some sort of changing room:


20170626_134549

20170626_134553

Food Technology:


20170626_134701

20170626_134738

20170626_134736

DT:


20170626_134752

20170626_134756

Some paint and other stuff left behind:


20170626_134810

Science:


20170626_134945

20170626_134926

20170626_134939

20170626_135043

Corridors:


20170626_135145

20170626_134847

Classrooms - There is a lot of stuff left behind in classrooms, mainly board games:


20170626_135427

20170626_135459

20170626_135531

20170626_135446

Everywhere starting to get overgrown:


20170626_135822

20170626_135857

20170626_135928

20170626_140009

Walking further up the driveway you are presented with this:


20170626_135412

20170626_140032

20170626_140029

20170626_140106

Getting inside was very easy, there is far too many rooms to take pictures of. If your not careful you will get lost here.


20170626_140623

20170626_141536

20170626_140447

Bedroom:


20170626_140458

Another room?:


20170626_141329

I'm guessing this is some sort of art room:


20170626_142555

20170626_142639

Boiler Room:


20170626_143022

20170626_143106

Canteen:


20170626_143144

20170626_143134

20170626_143502

Games room?:


20170626_143414

Hall:


20170626_150918

20170626_151026

20170626_151001

20170626_150909

Now heres some pics of the outside, starting to get overgrown:


20170626_145646

20170626_140130

20170626_145801

20170626_143722

20170626_143303

20170626_143259

20170626_142313

20170626_142428

20170626_144525

20170626_145245

20170626_145240

20170626_145536

There is definitely a lot to see here anyway.


----------



## krela (Jun 29, 2017)

Lovely looking building, welcome and thanks for taking the time to post this.


----------



## Gromr (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow, nice! That's a lovely building! Looks like an enormous place. Quite surprised its so still relatively clean.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 29, 2017)

Fantastic report. Soooo much to see. Top job that.


----------



## UrbanXplorer (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I hope to find more places and share them up here on the forum.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

The older stone building looks fantastic! One of its ceilings was just lovely! I hope it doesn't get too badly trashed as it looks like its starting to get that way. Lots of interesting stuff left behind too! 

I like this...great report thanks!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 30, 2017)

That's such a photo heavy report, I love it.


----------



## smiler (Jun 30, 2017)

That's a great find, lots to nose around and it hasn't bin trashed, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Ferox (Jun 30, 2017)

Nicely done mate. Looks a good wander


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 30, 2017)

That's a lot of photographs there but the post is nicely done. I think the house could be saved. The pool table looks in good condition.


----------



## mookster (Jul 1, 2017)

Not seen this before, nice one.


----------



## UrbanXplorer (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone! It's not too trashed at the moment, however most of the buildings are insecure for some strange reason. It's hard to believe someone owns this spot after seeing it up for 2 million! They haven't bothered to stop or make any effort to stop anyone going in there. There is LOTS to see and far too many pics for me to post up here. My wickr album is here if you would like to see more: https://flic.kr/s/aHskYaSF4r


----------



## Rubex (Jul 2, 2017)

Ooo this is very nice, great find!


----------



## Karisha Williams (Sep 20, 2017)

Unfortunately there was a fire here on Monday morning, destroyed some of the original house.


----------



## smiler (Sep 20, 2017)

Karisha Williams said:


> Unfortunately there was a fire here on Monday morning, destroyed some of the original house.



Thanks for the update,


----------



## UrbanXplorer (Sep 20, 2017)

It's cyrrently up for sale for £2m. However in the past week, the place has been set alight by vandals and have damaged the front of the building. People have no respect for anything it seems these days.


----------



## Potter (Sep 21, 2017)

Love it. Sorry to hear about what's happened to it. It looked great considering how long it has been closed, and how unsecure it is.


----------



## InternetCulture (Jul 14, 2021)

Wow, the memories. I'm glad there are a good sum of pictures before the place was turned in to apartments, thanks for these.

I used to attend this school, and you used to get some, "characters" I guess you could say lmao, it's shame the place is defunct now.

Again, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Hayman (Jul 14, 2021)

InternetCulture said:


> Wow, the memories. I'm glad there are a good sum of pictures before the place was turned in to apartments, thanks for these.
> 
> I used to attend this school, and you used to get some, "characters" I guess you could say lmao, it's shame the place is defunct now.
> 
> Again, thanks for the pictures.


Glad to hear the buildings are being re-used. Lovely stonework.


----------

